# Best air freshener to use in car?



## Voodooking

As title really, what would people recommend, and what is the best way to apply it?

Wouldn't want any strong scents, just a clean, fresh smell really...


----------



## Detail My Ride

Chemical Guys New Car Smell. As above, its not strong. Just a clean, fresh, pleasant fragrance that lasts. 

I just spray it over the Headlining and into footwells etc. The bottle it comes in gives a nice light mist so doesn't stain/drip everywhere.


----------



## Refined Detail

I like Autosmart Cool Water.

I tend to leave a air freshener hanging in their car and also spray a couple of their "blast" aerosol in to the seats and healining.


----------



## Thomas-182

i have all the Chemical guy's ones and find the new car scent smells like p1$$.
I like the cherry, and coconut ones the best


----------



## VIPER

Hmmm, one says CG's New car smells pleasant and fresh and one says it smells like pi$$ - you can't both be right as they are pretty much on the opposite ends of the 'smell-ometer' :lol:


----------



## Chris-520e39

well, personally i use CG Leather Scent. At first it smells a bit funny, but if you leave your car open for 1-2 hours, the smell is a different! You can allso spray it onto a cloth and lay it under the seat.


----------



## sunnyV5

I normally spray Autoglym Odor Eliminator on seats and carpets, as I don't like the smell of car air fresheners. They are normally too sweet/fruity or smell too chemically/bathroom cleaner like.

But I got a Yankee Candle Clean Cotton car gel freshener from ebay, and it smells like fabric detergent  Very clean and fresh. So that's my favourite now - I don't think you can get it as a sprayable though.


----------



## Original Poster

I bought AG Odor Eliminator and didn't rate it at all!?


----------



## timmyboy

mark v do one called fresh scents. there is a few flavours but i use one called pina colada, pieapple and coconut, obviously, its not overpowering or owt but smells totally lush! customers love it!


----------



## PaulN

Thomas-182 said:


> i have all the Chemical guy's ones and find the new car scent smells like p1$$.
> I like the cherry, and coconut ones the best


Im interested in the CG New car smell..... When you say smells of p*ss is that fresh or old p*ss?

Just thought it was best to clear that up? lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dixondmn

interesting to see people mentioning saturating a cloth and leaving it under the seat.

I've heard good reports of leaving a sheet of 'Bounce' or other tumble dryer sheet under your car seat. as the car cools and heats up it releases a fresh linnen scent.


----------



## timmyboy

dixon75 said:


> interesting to see people mentioning saturating a cloth and leaving it under the seat.
> 
> I've heard good reports of leaving a sheet of 'Bounce' or other tumble dryer sheet under your car seat. as the car cools and heats up it releases a fresh linnen scent.


 must try that!!:thumb:


----------



## Adnoh

I use the Williams F1 Ambi Pur thing that sits in the vent. Its really good and costs ?3 from Halfrauds :thumb:
________
vapir no2 vaporizer


----------



## david g

PaulN said:


> Im interested in the CG New car smell..... When you say smells of p*ss is that fresh or old p*ss?
> 
> Just thought it was best to clear that up? lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Its defo not smelling of **** lol,its more of a fresh smell in my opinion but my choice as always is watermelon:argie:


----------



## Abbo1986

I really like these 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_productId_179335_langId_-1_categoryId_74305

Its wild berries scent, very pleasant, it lasts for ages in my car, you just put it under your seat, its little netting bag of crystals.

I can't be doing with air freshners hanging from mirrors or stuck to the dash so this is the best alternative i've found


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Abbo1986 said:


> I really like these
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_productId_179335_langId_-1_categoryId_74305
> 
> Its wild berries scent, very pleasant, it lasts for ages in my car, you just put it under your seat, little netting bag of crystals.
> 
> I can't be oing with air freshners hanging from mirrors or stuck to the dash so this is the best alternative i've found


Nice, I will give one a try

How long do they last for?


----------



## Andy M

Wynns upholstery cleaner smells nice, a nice solventy new car smell. Lasts as well


----------



## Abbo1986

Erm, I think the last time I brought one was about 2 months ago, I've just brought a new one today. The old one still has a very slight scent to it (My missus says) she must have a more sensitive nose as I can't smell it.

I'd say a good 5-6 weeks thouh


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Something which lasts a month would impress me - I have tried so many, and none ever do


----------



## Abbo1986

IMO I think they are great, I like a nice fruity smell.

Let me know how you get on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Will do, I'll go get one first thing


----------



## danj_1982

I use a Poppy Coral one - Granted it need tobe fitted somewhere, but I quite like the lomeon smell, prefer it to vanilla anyways!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

danj_1982 said:


> I use a Poppy Coral one - Granted it need tobe fitted somewhere, but I quite like the lomeon smell, prefer it to vanilla anyways!


They are great, but only last two weeks and the refills are £4


----------



## Abbo1986

I don't like them either, the units are huge, and only two fragrances that i've ever seen. Plus as you say, the refills are a ridiculous price


----------



## danj_1982

I have found mine lasts longer than 2 weeks??

Just needs to be placed near an air flow once the bulk of it has gone. My current one has lasted for 6 weeks so I don't think £4 is too bad?!


----------



## Mark raw

The under the seat thing tesco £1.98 loved it when I first opend it wow but dont sniff it burns ur nose, however after a week could hardly notice it had been very hot tho


----------



## farcrygamer

AS berry blast for me :thumb:


----------



## silverback

as much as i love the poppy coral i have to agree with what has been said,refills are to expensive and they don't last long enough.just bought some cheap autobrite cherry air freshener from the personal sales section and imm awaiting a test drive of that.not sure i will be going back to poppy coral to be honest.


----------



## lee.

Adnoh said:


> I use the Williams F1 Ambi Pur thing that sits in the vent. Its really good and costs £3 from Halfrauds :thumb:


Is that the one that smells like Parma Violets?

If so i had that once and i loved it but then i love parma violets.


----------



## GRRR

Anyone with Chemical Guys New Car freshener - what colour is yours? On the carwashnwax site its green but mine is blue and smells horrendous - it smells like my dad's boat which is reminiscent of damp, rotten wood and varnish mixed with a hint of bleach.

After making the kitchen stink with a tiny squirt then feeling sick i'm keeping it well clear of my car! (new i should have picked lemon and lime!)


----------

